# FX 8350 REACHING 75 celcius.HELPPPPP!!!!!



## Fx8350 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys,
i am having following config-
amd fx8350
gigabyte 970ads3
4gb ddr3
gtx465
coolermaster thunder 600w.

when i play games like dmc5,gta4etc. my cpu temperature gets to 75 celcius,is it okey.I applied new coatiing of coolent paste(cheap & loacal) but doesnot helped.should i use coolermaster coolent paste or do something else.
And my cpu temperature keeps fluctuating.can anybody suggest a good and cheap cpu cooler for 8350.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 24, 2013)

Btw are you on stock cooler and sdid you OC it ?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 24, 2013)

There is high chance of applying the cooling paste improperly. You need to apply real small amount which should be distributed over the whole surface and create a very thin layer over it with equal density.

Also, check the CPU Fan profile in the BIOS. Try to disable the QFan mode for the CPU and let the fan run at full speed for now and check the temperature again. I think with Gigabyte Driver DVD, there must be some utility, Probably Gigabyte EasyTune, where you have the option to select different predefined Fan Profiles or to create a new one. Either select the one with maximum speed or create a new profile for it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

Fx8350 said:


> when i play games like dmc5,gta4etc. my cpu temperature gets to 75 celcius,is it okey.I applied new coatiing of coolent paste(cheap & loacal) but doesnot helped.should i use coolermaster coolent paste or do something else.
> And my cpu temperature keeps fluctuating.can anybody suggest a good and cheap cpu cooler for 8350.



you shoukd never use syuch cheap and local stuff as TiM for cpu. Get something better like DC Z9 under 600 bucks and if you want to buy a cpu cooler look for CM Hyper 212 Evo around ~2.2k - this one will give you cool 'n' quiet performance.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

having a good thermal conducting compound makes little difference in the temperatures, its the problem of a non functioning fan, or something wrong with the cpu chip.
right question... stock or OC?


cpu chip does not seem valid, probably bios undervolting fan ? or something?.... try as cilus suggested.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 25, 2013)

Get Arctic Silver 5, clean the cheap TIM, apply the new TIM.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 25, 2013)

change the local TIM asap. they are not good, frequently containing only a mix of zinc oxide. 

use Arctic Silver/Cooler master TIM..


----------



## Fx8350 (Mar 25, 2013)

yes i am using stock cooler and i didn't oc it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 25, 2013)

Fx8350 said:


> yes i am using stock cooler and i didn't oc it.


Then is must be an incorrect application on an incorrect TIM. Change it to something like the Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## Fx8350 (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks,and is cm 212 evo is better than 8350 stock cooler?and what is maximum normal temperature for 8350?

i am using stock fan and did not oc it.and i did not understand what u said about bios undervolting fan?

thankyou,and one more thing that if cooling paste spills on CPU pins then can it be harmful or okey?

thanks,and is cm 212 evo is better than 8350 stock cooler?and what is maximum normal temperature for 8350?


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 26, 2013)

Fx8350 said:


> thanks,and is cm 212 evo is better than 8350 stock cooler?and what is maximum normal temperature for 8350?
> 
> i am using stock fan and did not oc it.and i did not understand what u said about bios undervolting fan?
> 
> ...



You will notice tempratures around 50-60C MAX with the 212 hyper (take hyper, not evo, as its newer). max "safe temp" is roughly 90C for most processors. however, try and keep your PC below 20-30C above room temp. Max temp that a PC can take before killing itself is ~120C. 

if cooling paste gets onto the cpu pins, use alcohol (the blue chemist shop one) and a cotton ball to clean it up. make sure you clean all of it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

CM Hyper 212 has 3 version .. Cm Hyper 212 ( the old and the first one I've ), CM Hyper 212 Plus and Cm Hyper 212 Evo .. the most recent one.


----------



## nginx (Mar 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> CM Hyper 212 has 3 version .. Cm Hyper 212 ( the old and the first one I've ), CM Hyper 212 Plus and Cm Hyper 212 Evo .. the most recent one.



I assume Hyper 212 Evo is the best of the lot? I need to get one pronto. My i5 2500k touched 80C for the first time yesterday when I was encoding. Intel ought to make better stock coolers or leave it to us buy one ourselves and save money on the processor.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

Fx8350 said:


> thanks,and is cm 212 evo is better than 8350 stock cooler?and what is maximum normal temperature for 8350?
> 
> i am using stock fan and did not oc it.and i did not understand what u said about bios undervolting fan?
> 
> ...



it depends if the thermal insulation paste is conducting or non conducting, but to be on the safe side google on how to apply it correctly and try not to spill..

it could also be that the local TiM you are using has dried up, which is causing reduced heat conduction... so another reason to apply a new tim


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2013)

nginx said:


> I assume Hyper 212 Evo is the best of the lot? I need to get one pronto. My i5 2500k touched 80C for the first time yesterday when I was encoding. Intel ought to make better stock coolers or leave it to us buy one ourselves and save money on the processor.


Get the hyper 212 evo.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2013)

nginx said:


> I assume Hyper 212 Evo is the best of the lot? I need to get one pronto. My i5 2500k touched 80C for the first time yesterday when I was encoding. Intel ought to make better stock coolers or leave it to us buy one ourselves and save money on the processor.



Intel stock coolers are crappy... it'd be good if they would cut down the cost and have an option for us to buy only the proccy chip.. we could go for custom coolers with the money saved, however little...

btw, encoding [video, i presume] loads the proccy to 98-100%. temps will go up mighty high. if you are into serious encoding, then its best you use a custom cooler like the Hyper Evo. 
just an after thought, the FX8350 should be a beast in encoding


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Intel stock coolers are crappy... it'd be good if they would cut down the cost and have an option for us to buy only the proccy chip.. we could go for custom coolers with the money saved, however small...
> 
> btw, encoding [video, i presume] loads the proccy to 98-100%. temps will go up mighty high. if you are into serious encoding, then its best you use a custom cooler like the Hyper Evo.
> just an after thought, the FX8350 will be a beast in encoding



we live in india, which is one of the hottest places on earth to run a pc..


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> CM Hyper 212 has 3 version .. Cm Hyper 212 ( the old and the first one I've ), CM Hyper 212 Plus and Cm Hyper 212 Evo .. the most recent one.



oops, i must have derped up btween the variants (i checked and i too have an evo  )


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2013)

nginx said:


> I assume Hyper 212 Evo is the best of the lot? I need to get one pronto. My i5 2500k touched 80C for the first time yesterday when I was encoding. Intel ought to make better stock coolers or leave it to us buy one ourselves and save money on the processor.



not exactly but 212 evo is the best VFM cooler available here .. if you want a better solution then get Thermalright Silver Arrow Ext. ( or Noctua D-14 ) and note that there are better cpu coolers available from many brands but he can't get all of them in here ....


----------

